# УЗГД, шум в ухе 5000 дней, ужасная жизнь



## Elbisseonruokaa (10 Ноя 2016)

Здравствуйте моя проблема началась после гриппа.Но лоры почему то не видят эту проблему.Причем я проживаю в Москве и проблему не видят не просто Лоры.А реальные профи из Больницы Свержевского и ФГБУ ЛОР.
Обьясню как всё как было с самого начало.
Жил я всю жизнь отлично.Был футболистом.Занимался проф.Болел простудами часто.Аллергиями.В ушах никаких симптомов не было.Проблем с сердцем не было как и сейчас всегда 120 на 80.
Вообщем вообще не каких проблем.С ушами были проблемы в детстве это отиты.Походу жизни.Я получал пару сотрясений,точней я так думаю.Участвовал в драках.Много раз получал в нижнюю челюсть.Рассказал вкратце о себе теперь всё как было.Зимой 2011 года на 20 минут вышел постоять у подьезда без шапки.Проснулся с отитом.Стреляло ухо с пульсацией .Вообще обыкновенный отит.Закапал капли.Еще через день проснулся здоровый,но обнаружил капельки крови на подушке.Значения не предал.Но выходя из комнаты на кухне встретил мать с сестрой которые разговаривали и я заметил что ухо левое которое стреляло трещит.То есть смотрите они разговаривают ухо трещит.Они прекращают разговаривать перестает.Так же и с водой из под крана которая капает с высокого расстояния.То есть ухо реагирует треском и шумом на всё что есть в жизни.По ходу болезни за 4 года много еще чего заметил.Такой же шум создается при зевании.Шум в ухе стал меняться.Иногда трещит , иногда сильное шипение,как будто вдувают насосом воздух.Еще заметил с утра когда просыпаешься в этом же ухе пульсация,странное то что пульсирует одновременно с этим шумом!!! .Потом проходит пульсация как встану.Но мой шум таким же и остается.Странно еще то что когда Зеваешь и вот именно в определенный момент не знаю как это можно связывать что то открывается в ухе и снова этот шум.И шум происходит в районе перепонки.Так же есть звоны , но эти звоны это вообще фигня ,я с ними смирился ,звоны ничто по сравнению с этой проблемой.С этой проблемой реально я избегаю всех мест.Кинотеатра ,любые зоны отдыха.Мне предлагают родители сьездить с ними в Египет ,я не еду.Мне страшно,я всегда в страхе.Потому что я из-за этой болезни ,я стал другим человеком.Не спорсменом,я просто тупое животное которое сидит дома и ждет наконец то ответа и точного диагноза.Но врачи на столько тупые что они просто не могут мне помочь. Я не знаю каким вообще боком здесь может быть шея но узгд я вам кину всё таки.

При поворотах головы вправо - снижение лск по левой ПА до 32 см/сек , влево - снижение лск по правой па до 30 см сек
заключение гемодинамически значимых препятствий кровотоку во внечерепном отделе брахиоцефальных артерий не выявлено
Косвенные признаки вертебюробазилярной недостаточности по снижению скоростных показателей кровотока в позвоночных артериях в процессе функциональных проб

_)_______________________________________________________________________
Еще есть заключение шеи
Лордоз выпрямлен мр сигнал от межпозвонковых дисков на уровне с3-с6 умеренно снижен на т2 взвешеных изображениях за счет дегидратации
Тела позвонков с ровными четкими контурами высота их сохранена
Заключение мр признаки начального остеохондроза
________________________________________________________________________________
Вообщем тут по заключениям ясно что особо не каких проблем нету.Кроме детских симптомов на которые все жалуются мушки и звоны.
__________________________________________________________________________________
А ухо с симптом которым я живу и заслуживаю реальное излечение уже наконец таки ,с которым я стал мнительным и агрессивным.Уже готов сам себе вспорот перепонку .ой боже ,в общем мне стыдно за 21 век где до сих пор медицина лор ровна нулю
____________________________________________________________________________

А сюда я пришел за ответом.Может ли это быть челюстной сустав? т.к при зевании шум в ухе.Или это скорей всего зияние слуховой трубы? или еще что то .
Аудиограммы чистые.тимпанограммы чистые.височные кости с небольшими спайками.остальные кучу тестов чистые
___________________________________________________________________________________
Кстати ангиография головы полностью чистые,там даже нету заключения просто ничего не найдено
Мрт головы чистое
____________________________________________________________________________________

Мне просто тупо кажется что у меня ,психика сьезжает из-за уха.Слава богу я воспитан футболом и меня не сломает эта жизнь.
_____________________________________________________________________________________
Смеюсь всегда над людьми которые не могу со звоном смириться.
__________________________________________________________________________________
Ладно надеюсь хоть на какие то высказывания с вашей стороны.
___________________________________________________________________________________

Прошу прощения ошибся раз двести,просто писать надоело это уже всё.Раз 200 создавал везде темы.Нуль из всего этого выходит



Baschirina написал(а):


> Мне инструктор по Лфк сказала, что в страховку ОМС входит только 10 занятий. Правда ли это? Кто сталкивался с такой ситуацией?


Да,я тоже такой ответ слышала.И массажей только 10 тоже.Дочери колено так лечили.

А я пробую присаживаться.Ну,в туалете всё супер удобно.А вот стул- диван...Копчик напрягается вместе с промежностью, да распирает в тазу.
Удобно в диреххххторском креслеПовезу его на работу себе!Уже отдают
Кто как сидел в первое время?
По сколько минут?Каковы ощущения, и временны ли они?
Мой больничный меня сегодня огорошил( я работаю после выхода из очередного декрета лишь второй год), у меня печалька по этому поводу.Я- то считала,что стопроцентный получу,как работник с пятнадцатилетним стажем...
Поэтому выход на работу планируется ускорить ,и тема сидения суперактуальна.
Тему ,,второй месяц после операции ,как правильно сидеть"  здесь на сайте штудировала.На нее ссылки не нужны!Личный опыт пожалуйста,прошу!


----------



## AIR (11 Ноя 2016)

Elbisseonruokaa написал(а):


> Причем я проживаю в Москве и проблему не видят не просто Лоры.А реальные профи из Больницы Свержевского и ФГБУ ЛОР.





Elbisseonruokaa написал(а):


> Но врачи на столько тупые что они просто не могут мне помочь.





Elbisseonruokaa написал(а):


> ой боже ,в общем мне стыдно за 21 век где до сих пор медицина лор ровна нулю





Elbisseonruokaa написал(а):


> А сюда я пришел за ответом.Может ли это быть челюстной сустав?


Так как я тоже работаю в Свержевского и наверное такой же тупой, то выскажусь несколько расплывчато... К сожалению причины шумов достаточно многочисленные и сложно взаимосвязаны . .. Поэтому однозначно выявить конкретную причину в конкретном случае бывает крайне сложно... Да, мышечные нарушения в данном регионе ( около уха и челюстного сустава) могут быть одной и главной из многих причин или одной малозначимой из нескольких сразу.... Поэтому работа с мышцами этой области и кранио-вертебрального перехода , может значительно улучшить ситуацию, а может и только незначительно улучшить . .. а может только временно.... и заранее этого сказать невозможно . .


> Ладно надеюсь хоть на какие то высказывания с вашей стороны.


Как то вот так...


----------



## La murr (11 Ноя 2016)

*Elbisseonruokaa*, Александр, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Elbisseonruokaa (12 Ноя 2016)

Ладно. Попробую сделать на днях, кт черепа, там челюсть покажет и еще может какие то нарушения, возможно там проблема кроется, пока я её не вылечу не остановлюсь, до конца жизни.


----------



## Elbisseonruokaa (19 Ноя 2016)

Доктор ,сделал кт черепа,что скажите 
суб-и супратенториально участков патологической плотности в веществе мозга не выявлено. Срединные структуры не смещены. Желудочки мозга не расширены, боковые симметричны. Цистернальные пространства дифференцированны, субарахноидальные не расширены. Корковые борозды без особенностей. Область турецкого седла не изменены. В задних отделах правой височной кости определяются признаки сросшегося перелома без смещения отломков. Контуры суставных ямок правой и левой височной кости четкие, ровные, конгруэнтные. Костных изменений не выявлено. ШИрина суставных щелей не изменена. Лобные пазухи неразвиты. Остальные придаточные пазухи носа воздушны, слизистая не изменена Заключение: Данных за обьемный или очаговый процесс в коловном мозге, патологию височно-нижне-челюстных суставов, костей лицевого черепа при кт не выявлено. Нельхя исключить консолидированный перелом правой височной кости без смещения 
Извиняюсь за ошибки,скажу так,о переломе ничего не знал,я занимался боксом и муай тай , так же попадал в аварию.Возможно когда то тогда и повредилась кость.

Вот еще полное УЗГД
Подключичные артерии (ПкА) , общие (ОСА),внутренние (BCA)  и наружные (HCA) сонные артерии с обеих сторон,- кровоток в брахиоцефальном стволе и в ПкА с обеих сторон - магистральный неизмененный , артерии прокрашиваются при ЦДК , - МАХ толщина комплекса интима-меда ОСА : до 0.6 мм ( N до 1,00мм)
Линейная скорость кровотока ( ЛСК) :
По ОСА справа - 78 см / с , слева 105 см / с
ПО BCA справа 80 смс / с , слева 68 см / c
Данных за окклюзии и стенозы не получено , артерии полностью прокрашиваются при ЦДК, кровоток удовлетворительный , симметричный.
Ход ОСА и BCA  с обеих сторон без особенностей  ( BCA визуализированы  на протяжении 5, 3 см от устья справа и до 5,8 см слева)
2. Позвоночные артерии ( ПА). Исследованы от устьев до С2):
Лск в устьях ПА : справа - 87 см/с , слева - 69 / см / c
Ход ПА в сегментах V1 и в костных каналах с обеих сторон - без особенностей . Кровоток - антеградный

В интравертебральном отделе :
Справа D :  0 , 23 см      ЛСК : 37 см /с
Слева D : 0,29 см            ЛСК : 40 см /c
(N: 0,20 - 0,40 см)                   (N: 30 - 60 см/с)
При поворотах головы вправо - снижение ЛСК по левой ПА
до 32 см / сек , влево - снижение ЛСК по правой ПА до 30 см / сек
Заключение:  гемодинамически значимых препятствий кровотоку во внечерепном отделе брахиоцефальных артерий не выявлено
Косвенные признаки вертебюробазилярной недостаточности по снижению скоростных показателей кровотока в позвоночных артериях в процессе функциональных проб




Напомню шум в левом ухе. бывают становиться меньше,ближе к ночи  в шевом ухе , появляется при разговоре с человеком,от транспорта , от плохих динамиков, с утра усиливается скорей всего из-за шеи.При не которых упражнениях шипеть начинает сильнее.Бывает при зевании.Бывает даже если лежать им на подушке или засунуть палец в ухо. Правое ухо здоровое . Подозреваю что здесь замешаны и кровообращение( сосуды) и ухо , то есть если вылечить ухо , шею даже не придется трогать.) моё личное мнение после сотни часов проведенных с болезнью и исследований интернета ,выискивания схожих симптомов и причин.


Сейчас предоставлю полное описание МРТ шейного отдела

На полученных МР- томограммах шейный лордоз выпрямлен
МР - сигнал от межпозвонковых дисков на уровне С3-С6 позвонков умеренно снижен на Т2- взвешенных  изображениях за счет дегидратации 
Тела позвонков с ровными четкими контурами , высота их сохранена.
Межпозвонковые диски в просвет позвоночного канала не выстоят 
Передний контур дурального мешка не деформирован. Позвоночный канал не сужен.
Спинной мозг прослеживается на всем исследованном уровне, контур его четкий ровный , структура однородная
Отека костного мозга тел позвонков не отмечается.
Костно-деструктивных изменений не выявлено.Паравертебральные мягкие ткани без особенностей
Заключение МР-признаки начального остеохондроза шейного отдела позвоночника.


Доктор я вам написал все обследования которые только нужны . Дайте уже наконец диагноз хоть кто нибудь уже. 
Я 10 раз готов ехать на загородное шоссе 24 числа в Имени свержевского и просить операцию любой ценой.С этим навязчивым шумом невозможно жить,нереально разговаривать,добиваться высоких целей,в жизни главное язык , а он у меня в ж*пу засунут , ибо я вообще не могу говорить , люди начинают говорить а у меня перепонка дергается и шумит,я не могу четко сформулировать мысли,начинаю шепелявить,сбивает меня это сильно и бесит уже, потому что я никогда не был нытиком,и имел кучу друзей,сейчас ноль друзей ,стал социопатом. Надеюсь поможите


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Дек 2016)

Что-то не нашел про аудиограмму?
Почитайте про клонус  мышцы напрягающей барабанную перепонку и клонус мышцы стремечка.


----------



## Elbisseonruokaa (12 Дек 2016)

Да не на что фоткать,да и толку,в свержевского говорят всё чисто( хочеться ухо прострелить пистолетом,я уже на столько агрессивен ,что бью себя по голове каждый день,у меня всё психика не вывозит,я уже скоро либо покончу с жизнью, либо стану убийцей и сяду в тюрьму,потому что меня бесят вокруг люди которые издают звуки,я думаю у меня нафиг сосуды лопнули в общем и всё,у меня каждый день желание вызвать скорую и просто лежать всю жизнь в больнице,я просто хочу в больницу,постоянно голова тяжелая,в глазах рибит какой то ели заметный дождь,в левом ухе как будто вдувают воздух , а ноги просто ослабли до не возможности,ах да еще звенит в ушах,но это я уже привык,а ну да забыл напомнить мне 23 года

Еще я постоянно хочу спать,я могу спать 14 часов,проснуться ,заняться делами часов 5,и лечь спать на 15 часов, и я буду зевать по 30 раз в день

Если бы не это ухо ,я бы давно сунулся в неврологию,оно меня постоянно тянет в этот лор центр,как только приходит друг и начинает разговаривать,я понимаю что мне суждено всю жизнь провести одному,я не могу терпеть людей и нормально разговаривать,у меня какой то кохлеарный неврит наверное

Хочу что бы меня госпитолизировали прямо сейчас

5 лет живу и всё только хуже,я думаю еще пару лет и там будет инсульт сто процентов

Что скажете насчет этого 
Вот еще полное УЗГД
Подключичные артерии (ПкА) , общие (ОСА),внутренние (BCA) и наружные (HCA) сонные артерии с обеих сторон,- кровоток в брахиоцефальном стволе и в ПкА с обеих сторон - магистральный неизмененный , артерии прокрашиваются при ЦДК , - МАХ толщина комплекса интима-меда ОСА : до 0.6 мм ( N до 1,00мм)
Линейная скорость кровотока ( ЛСК) :
По ОСА справа - 78 см / с , слева 105 см / с
ПО BCA справа 80 смс / с , слева 68 см / c
Данных за окклюзии и стенозы не получено , артерии полностью прокрашиваются при ЦДК, кровоток удовлетворительный , симметричный.
Ход ОСА и BCA с обеих сторон без особенностей ( BCA визуализированы на протяжении 5, 3 см от устья справа и до 5,8 см слева)
2. Позвоночные артерии ( ПА). Исследованы от устьев до С2):
Лск в устьях ПА : справа - 87 см/с , слева - 69 / см / c
Ход ПА в сегментах V1 и в костных каналах с обеих сторон - без особенностей . Кровоток - антеградный

В интравертебральном отделе :
Справа D : 0 , 23 см ЛСК : 37 см /с
Слева D : 0,29 см ЛСК : 40 см /c
(N: 0,20 - 0,40 см) (N: 30 - 60 см/с)
При поворотах головы вправо - снижение ЛСК по левой ПА
до 32 см / сек , влево - снижение ЛСК по правой ПА до 30 см / сек
Заключение: гемодинамически значимых препятствий кровотоку во внечерепном отделе брахиоцефальных артерий не выявлено
Косвенные признаки вертебюробазилярной недостаточности по снижению скоростных показателей кровотока в позвоночных артериях в процессе функциональных проб


Я просто совсем не разбираюсь в этом, тут хотя бы что то указывает на левую сторону ? может сосуд слева медленно кровь переливает?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Дек 2016)

Elbisseonruokaa написал(а):


> Вот еще полное УЗГД
> Подключичные артерии (ПкА) , общие (ОСА),внутренние (BCA) и наружные (HCA) сонные артерии с обеих сторон,- кровоток в брахиоцефальном стволе и в ПкА с обеих сторон - магистральный неизмененный , артерии прокрашиваются при ЦДК , - МАХ толщина комплекса интима-меда ОСА : до 0.6 мм ( N до 1,00мм)
> Линейная скорость кровотока ( ЛСК) :
> По ОСА справа - 78 см / с , слева 105 см / с
> ...



Тут Вы здоровы.

Почитайте про клонус мышцы напрягающей барабанную перепонку и клонус мышцы стремечка.

И аудиограмму, покажите.


----------



## Elbisseonruokaa (12 Дек 2016)

Спасибо за ответ
Прочитал) походу именно она у меня и напрягается,а как лечиться?
еще как вариант, мои гипертрофированные носовые раковины или тубарная миндалина закрывает слуховую трубу,мне кстати назначали операцию с диагнозом гипетрофия носовых раковин + вазамоторный ринит с аллергическим компонентом,после нг буду обязательно делать операцию,может и правда дырочка слуховой трубы закрыто и там ходит воздух,а в ухе я как раз таки ощущаю шум похожий на напор воздуха,пока не могу скинуть,на днях сделаю новую аудиограмму и попрошу друга сфотографировать )   а как лечиться эти клонус мышцы?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Дек 2016)

Так к ЛОРам надо.
А мы-то, тут позвоночник лечим


----------



## Elbisseonruokaa (12 Дек 2016)

Спасибо , а что скажите насчет рентген снимка который был сделан до мрт шейного отдела и мрт описание вот
На полученных МР- томограммах шейный лордоз выпрямлен
МР - сигнал от межпозвонковых дисков на уровне С3-С6 позвонков умеренно снижен на Т2- взвешенных изображениях за счет дегидратации
Тела позвонков с ровными четкими контурами , высота их сохранена.
Межпозвонковые диски в просвет позвоночного канала не выстоят
Передний контур дурального мешка не деформирован. Позвоночный канал не сужен.
Спинной мозг прослеживается на всем исследованном уровне, контур его четкий ровный , структура однородная
Отека костного мозга тел позвонков не отмечается.
Костно-деструктивных изменений не выявлено.Паравертебральные мягкие ткани без особенностей
Заключение МР-признаки начального остеохондроза шейного отдела позвоночника


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Дек 2016)

С таким рентгеном и летать можно.
Ничего экстраординарного.
Сколиоз, из-за этого шея прямая, шея прямая - дополнительная нагрузка на мышцы.
ЛФК надо чаще делать, и там где с хорошей шеей положенная норма 45-60 минут и перерыв, Вам минут через 30-45.
Но если будете делать ЛФК много и правильно, то и как все - 60 высидите.


----------



## Elbisseonruokaa (13 Дек 2016)

Спасибо

Значит , скорей всего, проблема только в голове, где то там сосуды или вены повреждены,может вена на лбу она как раз синяя,а может и психика попортилась из-за уха.ну думаю первое


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Дек 2016)

Я, второе!
Живёте-то, где?


----------



## Elbisseonruokaa (13 Дек 2016)

В Москве) Солнцево


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Дек 2016)

Так все проще.
Завтра позвоню оперирующему ЛОРу, спрошу Ваш вопрос, про как лечить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Дек 2016)

Напишите письмо на sfp05@mail.ru.
Подскажу специалиста.


----------



## Elbisseonruokaa (18 Дек 2016)

Извините за опоздание,работал долго,напишу на днях,я тут откопал dvd дисковод для компьютера,нашел снимки с мрт шейного отдела и один снимок не большой черепа и челюсти,сейчас скину,там могут сначала не показаться снимки,там надо выбрать папку , точней её правильное местоположение указать 
https://yadi.sk/d/u2KHFOMF33wJrT  , спасибо за внимание

может там что то видно будет

Знаю то что без рентгена,но даже если так сравнивать , по обычной фотографии где мне 16 лет  и тому рентгену который я вам скинул, похоже что челюстной сустав разный,хотя на кт лицевых костей сказано что всё в порядке с челюстью,вот фото.


----------



## La murr (18 Дек 2016)

Александр, снимки лучше разместить на форуме.
У многих врачей нет возможности переходить на другой ресурс для просмотра.
Спасибо за понимание!


----------



## Elbisseonruokaa (18 Дек 2016)

Я бы выложил,но не получиться,там так сделано ,что можно просматривать только с автозапуска


----------



## Elbisseonruokaa (12 Янв 2017)

Доктор скажите пожалуйста , есть ли у меня шанс проработать год на пекарном заводе и не умереть.Платят достаточно хорошо и много знакомых там.Состояние каждый день очень тяжелое,огромная слабость,давит голову сверху,глаза горят,в ушах звенит.Планирую год проработать и накопить на операцию.На голову.По любому на мрт с контрастным веществом мозга + венозных синусов +  мрт сосудов шейного отдела с контрастным веществов,выявят большие проблемы,я просто это знаю.
Боюсь просто что в этом душном помещении я откинусь. У меня ведь есть еще время? мне 23 года
Дело в том что если я не вылечусь.То ни о какой работе в таком состоянии до конца жизни речи не идет. Только инвалидность и ожидание смертного приговора

Еще это потверждает УЗГД шеи.
Там же диагноз косвенные признаки втб , это значит что с головными сосудами проблемы.То есть кровоток ухудшается от головы до шеи.А не от шеи до головы , занчит то что в шеи сосуды не сдавлены, в них нету аневризм и прочего.А вот в голове сто прцентов что то есть.Надеюсь продержатся и накопить


----------

